

Drawing in html without using canvas, svg or vml - dw0rm
http://old.etoleto.com/divcanvas/

======
dw0rm
Its a well known technique (using border slants), though I enjoyed to
implement it by myself as a simple drawing class that works in major browsers.
What I want to know, is where it can be used (or maybe it is useless?), and
what should I add or change.

~~~
halo
Would it be emulate the canvas tag seemlessly for browsers that don't support
it such as IE?

~~~
SingAlong
IE and or any old browsers can support canvas tag when you use ExplorerCanvas
<http://code.google.com/p/explorercanvas/>

So IE not supporting canvas tag 'officially' isn't really a problem.

EDIT: Just found that ExplorerCanvas has a new home at soundforg. Download
here <http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=163391>

------
axod
Having 1 div per scanline for a circle is going to get pretty memory hungry
and slow.

~~~
dw0rm
Circle is made of trapezoids, it takes 18 divs to draw the circle from the
page.

~~~
axod
ah true. Still, having 61 DIVs in the canvas in that example is a fair number.

Still cool though. How about using ● for a circle and scaling the font. I
expect you'd have to do some calculations on each platform to adjust for font
differences etc, but could work.

~~~
dw0rm
Nice idea, I will try to see if its possible to implement it

~~~
jcl
You can use characters to draw, and it's cross-platform, too:

<http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200805/css_homer_animated.html>

(Not that I'd recommend it.)

~~~
dw0rm
I should know what font to use, that is available in all operating systems.
And how to properly scale and position the character.(should check how the
size and position of the character depends on the size of the font)

Manually tried to align them: <http://old.etoleto.com/c1/> (orange circles are
of text, transparent blue ones of divs) I'm not sure if i should use this
instead of divs - being able to select them as text annoys

------
kwamenum86
Novelty script. Now I know you can make slanted borders though.

~~~
dw0rm
I can make a nice library out of this scratch. Or maybe create a repo and host
it somewhere. But only if i know that people will use it :)

------
tlrobinson
Fun, but not particularly practical.

